# نبذة عن جهاز التصوير بالأشعة المقطعية CT Scanباللغة العربية



## maarekmaarek (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]جهاز التصوير بالأشعة المقطعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]CT Scan[/FONT][FONT=&quot]










[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يعد جهاز التصوير المقطعي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Computerizied Tomography CT 
من الاجهزة الطبية الحديثة التي تستخدم اشعة اكس في الحصول على صورة مجسمة لجسم الانسان بدلاً من صور اشعة اكس التقليدية التي توفر معلومات بسيطة عن الهيكل العظمي للانسان وبعض الاعضاء العضوية. وتعتبر اجهزة التصوير المقطعية هي تطور للتصوير والتشخيص باستخدام اشعة اكس واعتمد تطوره على التطور الهائل في الكمبيوتر وسرعته. وباستخدام اجهزة CAT 
يستطيع الطبيب فحص وتشخيص جسم الانسان بدقة تصل تمكنه من النظر الى جسم الانسان كأنه مكون من
شرائح رقيقة لتحديد المرض ومكانه بدقة وسرعة عالية

الاسم العلمي لجهاز الاشعة المقطعية هو (CAT)
Computerized Axial Tomography 
ويعرف اختصارا بـ CT 

Computerized Tomography (CT) 
وهو عبارة عن جهاز مسح ينتج
اشعة اكس، واشعة اكس هي اشعة ذات طاقة عالية تخترق الانسجة الحية لجسم الانسان ولا تخترق العضام، وتعتبر اشعة اكس جزء من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي والذي يتكون من فوتونات تنطلق بسرعة الضوء والتي تبلغ 300,000 كيلومتر في الثانية ذات تعالي وطاقة أكبر بكثير من طاقة الضوء المرئي

في التصوير العادي باستخدام اشعة اكس يعمل جهاز التصوير باصدار اشعة اكس على الجزء المحدد من جسم الانسان ويتم استقبال الاشعة التي تنفذ من الجسم على الجهة المقابلة على فيلم خاص، والصورة التي تلتقط عبارة عن ظل هذه الاشعة على جسم الانسان وحيث انها تخترق الانسجة الحية للجسم ولا تخترق العظام فإن الظل هو عبارة عن صورة العضام 


وحيث ان الظل هو عبارة عن صورة في بعدين لا تعطي فكرة كاملة عن شكل الجسم
فإذا ما كانت المنطقة المراد تصويرها في جسم الانسان تحتوي على عظمة صغيرة وخلفها او امامها عظمة كبيرة فإن الصورة الناتجة ستظهر العظمة الكبيرة فقط، ولتصوير العظمة الصغيرة لابد من الطلب من الشخص الدوران بالنسبة لجهاز اشعة اكس او جعل اشعة اكس تدور حوله بالزاوية المناسبة لتصوير العظمة الصغيرة.

وهذه هي الفكرة الاساسية التي يعتمد عليها جهاز الشعة المقطعية حيث يعمل الجهاز على توجيه اشعة اكس على جسم الانسان مع تحريكه حركة دائرية حول مركز الجسم لاخذ المئات من الصور على زوايا مختلفة ويتم تجميع الصور الناتجة (الظلال المتكونة على الجانب المقابل لكل زاوية) في ذاكرة الكمبيوتر الذي يقوم بدوره بتجميعها وتكوين صورة ثلاثية الابعاد للجسم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مراحل تطور جهاز الاشعة المقطعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اول جهاز تصوير بالاشعة المقطعية تم اختراعه بواسطة العالم البريطاني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Godfrey Newbold Hounsfield
في مختبرات البحوث المركزية لشركة ثورن اي ام اي حيث بدأ بوضع فكرته في 1967 وتمكن في العام 1972 من انتاج اول جهاز تصوير بالاشعة المقطعة وحصل على جائزة نوبل في العام 1979 مع شريكه Allan McLeod Cormack الذي عمل معه فيما بعد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]






[/FONT][FONT=&quot]النموذج الأصلي الذي تم تصميمه في[/FONT][FONT=&quot] العام 1971 صمم ليتمكن من اخذ 160 مقطع لجسم الانسان وكل مقطع يتم اخذ 180 صورة حول محور الجسم أي صورة لكل درجة ولقد اخذت عملية التصوير أكثر من 5 دقائق. والصور التي تم تجميعها تأخذ حوالي 2.5 ساعة ليتمكن الكمبيوتر من تكوين الصورة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

تم انتاج أول جهاز تصوير مقطعي لتصوير الدماغ وسمي على اسم الشركة EMI Scanner
واستخدم في مستشفى
اتكنسون مورلي في في ولاية وينبلدون البريطانية واول شخص تم عمل مسح مقطهعي لدماغه كان في العام 1972، و احتاجت عملية مسح مقطع واحد إلى 4 دقائق والزمن المطلوب لتكوين الصورة بواسطة الكمبيوتر يحتاج إلى 7 دقائق لكل صورة. وهذا الجهاز يحتاج إلى وضع الشخص في وعاء خاص مملوء بالماء لتقليل التعرض لاشعة اكس الصادرة من الجهاز اثناء عملية المسح والتصوير.

الصور الناتجة من هذا الجهاز كانت ضعيفة من ناحية القدرة التحليلية Resolution
وتبلغ 80*80 بكسيل فقط[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يتألف جهاز التصوير بالأشعة المقطعية من[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]سرير أو طاولة متحركة يبلغ طولها[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حوالي 2.4م (8 أقدام) موضوعة في مركز آلة تصوير مستديرة تحتوي على منابع للأشعة السينية ومستقبلات ترصد الأشعة المصطدمة بالأجزاء المختلفة وكمبيوتر[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

يكون كل من المنبع والمستقبل متقابلين داخل حلقة التصوير. تُرسل حزمة الأشعة من المنبع، وتمر من خلال جسم المريض وتسجل بواسطة المستقبل على الجانب الآخر. بدوران حلقة التصوير حول المريض 360 درجة يتم رصد الأشعة من زوايا مختلفة وترسل النتائج إلى الكمبيوتر الذي يقوم بتحليل تلك المعلومات ويقوم بترجمتها إلى صور تظهر على شكل مقاطع عرضية على شاشة إظهار. بتحريك المريض داخل الحلقة يستطيع الطبيب الحصول على سلاسل من الصور والتي يستطيع من خلالها تكوين صورة ثلاثية الأبعاد للجسم. لدعم وتوضيح الصورة يحقن المريض بمادة تزيد التباين بين أنسجة الجسم المختلفة وقد يعطى المريض محاليل تجعل ظهور الأعضاء الداخلية أكثر وضوحاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot]






[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومع تطور العلم تزداد سرعة الحصول[/FONT][FONT=&quot] على النتائج، حيث كان أول جهاز للتصوير بالأشعة المقطعية يحتاج إلى 4.5 دقيقة للمسح ودقيقة ونصف للمعالجة للحصول على صورة واحدة فقط، بينما الجيل الأخير للجهاز يحتاج إلى ثانية واحدة فقط لإنجاز ذلك[/FONT][FONT=&quot]






[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لقد كان أول استخدام[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للأشعةالمقطعية إظهارَ أنسجة الدماغ، حيث يستطيع إظهار أي جرح أو نزيف ناتج عن حادث أو ارتطام. ويستخدم عادة في تشخيص إصابات الصدر والحوض والنخاع الشوكي والرحم. كما يستخدم في الكشف عن شكل وموقع الأورام السرطانية وحالة السرطان ومدى انتشاره في أجزاء الجسم الأخرى[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بخلاف اسم الشركة المنتجة للجهاز أو سنة الشراء تصنف اجهزة اأشعة المقطعية (التصوير الطبقي المحوري) الى الأنواع التالية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1- الأجهزة التقليدية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وهذه الأجهزة قديمة ولها عدة نسخ منها نسخة الجيل الأول ونسخة الجيل الثاني ونسخة الجيل الثالث و نسخة الجيل الرابع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
وتتميز هذه الأجهزة بطول مدة التعرض الإشعاعي (من 2 الى 5 ثوان) وفي الجيل الأول والثاني كان زمن التعرض أطول بكثير من الثالث والرابع حيث كان زمن التعريض يصل الى خمس دقائق للشريحة الواحدة 
كما أن الأنبوبة و اللواقط (Dectectors) 
كانت تتحرك حركة دورانية حول المريض 360 درجة مرة بإتجاه عقارب الساعة ثم تتوقف و من ثم تتحرك مرة أخرى عكس عقارب الساعة، في حين تتحرك الطاولة (Table Movement)
الى الداخل أو الخارج بعد كل عملية تصوير لشريحة واحدة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2- الأجهزة اللولبية (Helical / Spiral CT Machines)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تعتبر هذه الأجهزة انقلابا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تكنولوجيا في صناعة أجهزة الأشعة المقطعية حيث أن الأنبوبة واللواقط تتحرك حركة دورانية مستمرة دون توقف بفضل الإختراع الذكي الذي حاز على اعجاب وتقدير الخبراء و هي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( Slip ring technology) تقنية الخاتم المنزلق[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]و تتميز هذه الأجهزة بسرعتها و[/FONT][FONT=&quot] عدم توقف الطاولة حيث يتم تعريض المريض للأشعة بشكل مستمر دون انقطاع أثناء التصوير فيما تتحرك الطاولة دخولا أو خروجا وبذلك يتم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 
الحصول على الصور بشكل أسرع[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3- الأجهزة ذات الشرائح المتعددة MultisliceCT Scan Machines[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وتعتبر هذه الأجهزة القفزة الأكثر[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أهمية في عالم صناعة الأجهزة الخاصة بالتصوير الطبقي المحوري حيث يتم دوران الأنبوبة و اللواقط بنفس طريقة الأجهزة اللولبية ولكن اللواقط مصممة بطريقة الشبكة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Matrix
بحيث تستطيع عمل عدة شرائح في اللفة الواحدة للإنبوبة حول المريض ومن أهم الإيجابيات لهذه النوع هو فتح المجال أمام التطبيقات ثلاثية الأبعاد [/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويستخدم الجهاز حديثاً للكشف وإعطاء صور للأوعية الدموية الدقيقة الموجودة داخل الأعضاء المعقدة كالقولون ومسار الهواء داخل الرئتين[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
بعض الخبراء يقولون أن التصوير بالأشعة المقطعية سوف يتم استبداله بالتصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي، ولكن يبقى التصوير بالأشعة المقطعية ذو ميزات تجعلنا نفضله في بعض الحالات على الرنين المغناطيسي. فهو أقل تكلفة وأسهل استخداماً وأسرع في إظهار النتائج وأفضل لتصوير الصدر والحوض.

ويبقى كل من التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي والأشعة المقطعية متممين لبعضهما البعض ولا يمكن الاستغناء عن أحدهما على حساب الآخر
منقوووووووووووول
[/FONT]*


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مفيش ولا رد


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشطور يا كبير على الموضوع
و جزاك الله خيرا

أخوك م. عيسى


----------



## متوسط2009 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين يا جماعة


----------



## م التحبو (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (28 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع ...
جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## علي محمود رمضان (31 يناير 2010)

أبحت عن مشروع عن جهازالاشعة البانورامي


----------



## علي محمود رمضان (31 يناير 2010)

ارجو المساعدة بسرعة


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف مليون خير


----------



## Mawahibhoney (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم والف شكر علي المقال


----------



## s5051 (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmadba (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## عصام الطنطاوي (10 مارس 2011)

ممكن تفيدوني لو حبيت أعمل مشروع مختبر تحاليل وأشعة ، ما هي الاجهزة اللي ممكن يحتاجها ويتكلف كام ؟


----------



## عصام الطنطاوي (10 مارس 2011)

*ممكن تفيدوني لو حبيت أعمل مشروع مختبر تحاليل وأشعة ، ما هي الاجهزة اللي ممكن يحتاجها ويتكلف كام ؟*​


----------



## eng.sozan (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع 
أنا بحاجة لشرح أكثر عن الأجهزة ذات الشرائح المتعددة


----------

